# The White Spider



## slat (Oct 3, 2021)

White Spider_0003 by Steven Emmons, on Flickr

Not the best pic, but I was on my way out the door to work and saw this ran back in to grad the camera and took a couple of quick shots.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 3, 2021)

Crab spider.

I'd crop off a good bit on the left side to give a better composition.

The compression loading on here has spoiled the IQ.  It looks way better on Flickr.  Nice take.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 3, 2021)

Crab spiders are interesting but they still creep me out.


----------



## slat (Oct 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Crab spider.
> 
> I'd crop off a good bit on the left side to give a better composition.
> 
> The compression loading on here has spoiled the IQ.  It looks way better on Flickr.  Nice take.


Thanks. I really haven't messed a lot with cropping and post. I appreciate your input.


----------



## slat (Oct 4, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot!


Thanks Jeff.


----------

